# new fender



## denf221 (Feb 4, 2010)

can someone direct me to a compay that sells replacement fenders for 64 lemans


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't see that they exist but call Ames or The Parts Place and inquire. They may be on the horizon.
Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.
The Parts Place Is The Largest Supplier Of Chevrolet Buick Oldsmobile and Pontiac Restoration Parts


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

NO such Company for the steel! It being a one year only I see no hope for a repop at all. Somebody use to make fiberglass ones for the race cars but haven't even seen any of those lately. What side you need I have a couple hide up in the attic. Les


----------



## denf221 (Feb 4, 2010)

*fenders*

well i am trying to decide whether it would be worth it to try to patch the ones i have or if it would be cost effective to just buy used ones, I would probably need both how mucb would you want? what shape are they in?


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Take a look at them just moved them up in 64-74 parts for sale. Will tell you I once welded a 64 good front to a 64 good back half but was never happpy with it. Should have waited tell I found these which is why they are in the attic now!! Les


----------

